# musique ipod nano vers ipod touch ...



## picquep (6 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, pour noël (un peu avant) je vais aller chez mon père et avoir un ipod touch mais voila le problème : je serais là-bas pendent 1 semaines sans connection internet ou d' ordinateur .... Et vous comprendrais que avoir 1 ipod sans musique c' est naze   . je voudrait envoyer ma musique de mon ipod nano vers mon ipod touch (pour de meilleur fonctionnalité qu' avec le nano ) et ce sans ordinateur (par contre j' ai beaucoup de cable) 

Comment faire ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2008)

Pas possible... désolé


----------

